# عظة يجرح ويعصب لقداسة البابا شنودة



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

عظة يجرح ويعصب لقداسة البابا شنودة​ 

الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/82578445/21d674f2/__1.html?dirPwdVerified=db3e69ab​ 

رابط اخر​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vutsqcn0mjm​ 


الجزء الثانى​ 



http://www.4shared.com/file/82579951/8fc4759c/__2.html?dirPwdVerified=db3e69ab​ 

رابط اخر​ 


http://www.mediafire.com/?wyauunmdncm​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 يناير 2009)

جميله جدا العظه ربنا يباركك​


----------



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمرورك يا موفى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vlad100001 (3 فبراير 2009)

_*شكرا كتير جدا ربنا يعوضك​*_


----------



## botros_22 (10 فبراير 2009)

vlad100001 قال:


> _*شكرا كتير جدا ربنا يعوضك​*​_​





شكرا لمرورك يا vlad100001

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مميــــــزه

جدا

منتهى الشكر

يسوع يبارككم​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى على العظة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على العظه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

